# Texas Scramble handicaps



## didsbury_duffer (Dec 10, 2009)

What handicaps do your clubs use for these comps? The two that appear to be most used are:
1.  Team of 4 - one tenth of the total of the 4 handicaps
    Team of 3 (if one missing) - one sixth of the total.

2.  Just one eighth of the total of the handicaps.

We have an odd concoction as follows:
 - 0.20 x the lowest handicap
 - 0.15 x the next lowest
 - 0.10 x the next lowest
 - 0.05 x the highest.

Any comments guys??


----------



## AMcC (Dec 10, 2009)

We use one tenth of combined handicaps, and think each player has to use 4 tee shots.


----------



## tonto768 (Dec 10, 2009)

We use 1 8th for four person teams and 1 6th for 3 man.each player must use 3 drives if 4s or 4 drives if 3s


----------



## Fyldewhite (Dec 10, 2009)

We play:
1/8th combined for team of 4 with 4 drives each
1/6th combined for team of 3 with 5 drives each


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 10, 2009)

Got my first ever Texas coming up on Saturday - found out we play 1/10th for fourballs - no idea about 3ball?


----------



## Doh (Dec 11, 2009)

For teams of four add up all H/Ps and divide by 10
For teams of three add up all H/ps and divide by 6


----------



## SharkAttack (Dec 11, 2009)

Never really understood the handicapping for Texas Scrambles. (4 x 18) / 10 = 7.2 and (1+1+1+18) / 10 = 2.1, surely 5 shots of a difference with the huge difference of ability is not really fair. I love to play Scrambles, but just don't think there is really a fair handicap system for it.


----------



## jammydodger (Dec 11, 2009)

We've got our end of season scramble tomorrow and its 1/10th combined for 4 of us.

They do mix up the teams though , so it's a single figure / lady / low teens and an old fart or something as close to that as they can get


----------



## matt01 (Dec 11, 2009)

normally is a tenth of total handicap

we have to use 4 drivers per person


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 11, 2009)

I know they mix up the groups at our place - a low H/C, a couple of mids and a high in each group. They must do it carefully as I've just seen the draw sheet for tomorrow. 18 groups - lowest group H/C is 6.1 and highest is 6.4. So as far as I can tell, we're all off scratch agin each other?


----------



## Region3 (Dec 11, 2009)

normally is a tenth of total handicap

*we have to use 4 drivers per person*

Click to expand...

What clubs do you get rid of to make room for those?


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Dec 11, 2009)

normally is a tenth of total handicap

*we have to use 4 drivers per person*

Click to expand...

What clubs do you get rid of to make room for those?   

Click to expand...

I know Mickelson uses 2 at times, but 4 is ridiculous !!


----------



## carsonion (Jan 29, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			I know they mix up the groups at our place - a low H/C, a couple of mids and a high in each group. They must do it carefully as I've just seen the draw sheet for tomorrow. 18 groups - lowest group H/C is 6.1 and highest is 6.4. So as far as I can tell, we're all off scratch agin each other?
		
Click to expand...

We have a system at our club which works well. The benefit of it is that there is no need to organise the teams to have the same balance of handicaps in each team.

Start with the lowest handicap on the team

 For a 2 player team: If the partner's handicap is:
 within 5 of the lowest- deduct 5
within 6 to 10 - deduct 4
Within 11 to 15 deduct 3
within 16 or more deduct 2.

If another player is added to the team take the handicap calculated for the first 2 players and apply the same rule again. And then again for a 4 player team.

We tend to play 2 player team texas scrambles as 2 teams can go out as a 4 ball and the system works well for that. I would love some opinions on this system.


----------



## Leereed (Jan 29, 2015)

tonto768 said:



			We use 1 8th for four person teams and 1 6th for 3 man.each player must use 3 drives if 4s or 4 drives if 3s
		
Click to expand...

We the same.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 29, 2015)

tonto768 said:



			We use 1 8th for four person teams and 1 6th for 3 man.each player must use 3 drives if 4s or 4 drives if 3s
		
Click to expand...




Leereed said:



			We the same.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Tonto will be thrilled that you are in agreement. After all it's only just over 5 years since he posted it!


----------

